# Just Finished First Book on Kindle ... Loved it!



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I wondered how it would actually be reading an e-book.  I can't speak for any other e-book reader, but on Kindle it was great ... I got lost in the story, and I found it much easier to read on the Kindle than an actual book for a couple of reasons.  One, the print is incredibly clear.  Two, and this may sound strange, not having as many paragraphs on the screen compared to a book made it easier to keep my eyes from wandering and focused on the story.

The book was "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo."  Wow.  I love mystery/thriller books and this was one of the best.  Using Amazon's star rating, I would give it five stars.  

I just downloaded three of Charlie Huston's books for free on Amazon.  I haven't read any of his stuff, so I will try his original trilogy given the incredible price.

Happy reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great report, glad to hear how well Cubby worked for you!

Here's a link to the book Bruinboy read:










Bruinboy--what made you pick this book initially--had you read any others by this author?

Betsy


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

No.  I had seen it at a Border book store back in September and was intrigued by the title.  So it has been on my radar for awhile.  There were a couple of others I wanted to read first, but my kids might get me DT versions of them, so I held off on them ... the Andrew Jackson book and Wally Lamb's new book.  So, I read the reviews of the Dragon Tattoo, it sounded great, and I got it.  The author really writes well.  The story pulls you in quickly.  It was hard to put down.

Thanks for asking, Betsy.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to agree how readable the Kindle is.
The best feature if the choice of font size for me.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great report, glad to hear how well Cubby worked for you!
> 
> Here's a link to the book Bruinboy read:
> 
> ...


*This is the author's first book and he unfortunately passed away before it was published. However, I believe there are two other books to be published as this is supposed to be a trilogy.*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations on reading your first Kindle book, bruin!! I can't imagine reading any other way now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *This is the author's first book and he unfortunately passed away before it was published. However, I believe there are two other books to be published as this is supposed to be a trilogy.*


Wow, I never heard of it before, but it sounds very intriguing...thanks for the additional info, Chynared!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> No. I had seen it at a Border book store back in September and was intrigued by the title. So it has been on my radar for awhile. There were a couple of others I wanted to read first, but my kids might get me DT versions of them, so I held off on them ... the Andrew Jackson book and Wally Lamb's new book. So, I read the reviews of the Dragon Tattoo, it sounded great, and I got it. The author really writes well. The story pulls you in quickly. It was hard to put down.
> 
> Thanks for asking, Betsy.


Bruinboy,

Thanks for providing the review! This has also been on my radar to read. Now I will get the sample for the book. Chynared, that was new information for me, too. Will be interesting to see what happens next ...

Marci


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> No. I had seen it at a Border book store back in September and was intrigued by the title. So it has been on my radar for awhile. There were a couple of others I wanted to read first, but my kids might get me DT versions of them, so I held off on them ... the Andrew Jackson book and Wally Lamb's new book. So, I read the reviews of the Dragon Tattoo, it sounded great, and I got it. The author really writes well. The story pulls you in quickly. It was hard to put down.
> 
> Thanks for asking, Betsy.


This is one of the first samples I downloaded. Like you, I saw it at a bookstore and was intrigued. I still have not read the sample, but thanks for the feedback, now I am excited again to check it out.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, I never heard of it before, but it sounds very intriguing...thanks for the additional info, Chynared!
> 
> Betsy


*LOL, I can't take the credit...it's the info I gleaned from the dust jacket at the bookstore *


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> the Andrew Jackson book


I realize this is the wrong place to post this, but I have to tell someone before I explode (which should be right about midnight on New Year's Eve. What can I say: it would be a fitting end to 2008.), so here we go:

The guy who wrote the Andrew Jackson book (I'm guessing you mean this one: http://www.amazon.com/American-Lion-Andrew-Jackson-White/dp/B001FA0JSM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1229377734&sr=1-1) was written by a guy I know. And I don't just know him, I used to work with him at the Chattanooga Times!

Okay, that's really a stretch on my part, but I was the editor of the Teen Section in 1992/93, and he worked in the news section. He was moving too slow one afternoon and got drug into one of our staff meetings. He was very nice, and very polite and extremely interesting, but I think he could have only named like six hundred places he would rather be than talking to a bunch of teenagers. But, he was our SME on election news, and we wanted to know what was going on from someone who reported news, as opposed to someone who reported....lifestyle. Human Interest. Stuff like that.

Anyway, he left to move to Washington while I was still working there, and I see he has gone of from the job he originally left for to be the ME at Newsweek. And, he did a lot of the interviews for an FDR documentary I watched this weekend, which I thought was extremely cool. Apparently he's a total history buff as well. I downloaded his book on FDR and Churchill (http://www.amazon.com/Franklin-Winston-Intimate-Portrait-Friendship/dp/B000FBJCPI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1229377734&sr=1-2), which I'm looking forward to reading, right after The Light Fantastic and Whichever Sookie Book is Number Five. In the interest of full disclosure, I should mention here that I really liked him b/c he was into history and I thought he was hot. The rest of the girls on the Teen Staff thought I was insane. We see how wrong they were. But it would be wrong to refer to the current Newsweek Editor and esteemed historian as "hot". So I'll forego that this time.

~robin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this the guy of whom you speak?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is this the guy of whom you speak?


Leslie do you have as many pictures of him as you do of Hugh? . . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Leslie do you have as many pictures of him as you do of Hugh? . . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Oh no. I just googled him and came up with that one.

I am sure he's a nice guy and smart as a whip, but he ain't Hugh. Sorry, Robin. 

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lol.  Yep, that's him.  I still think he's pretty hot.  Also, I was eighteen at the time.  I was forming my ideas of hot or not.  Brains still pretty much win.

~robin


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Brains still pretty much win.
> 
> ~robin


Brains totally win. Also if a man can sing. . . . .

Ann
(thread thoroghly hijacked. . . but I don't think it was all my fault. . . .)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, I think Hugh has a few brains, too!

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Robin,

Your posts always bring a  to my face. You have such a fun way of telling your stories.

For instance, "_He was moving too slow one afternoon and got drug into one of our staff meetings_."

LOL, when I first read this I was caught on the word "drug" as in drugs [crack, heroin, meds, etc]. That did not seem to fit. Hmmm. Okay, maybe it's a typo and she meant "drunk"? No, that's not it either.

More hmmmm. Read the story again. Oh, [insert lightbulb and curse words of your choice]!   

"Drug", as opposed to "dragged", a word not officially recognized by the dictionary yet used across America every day to the lament of English teachers everywhere. (I just google "dragged" and found this very interesting forum thread about this very thing: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=163227)

Now, perhaps, back to the thread...

Marci


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> And I don't just know him, I used to work with him at the Chattanooga Times!
> 
> ~robin


I live in Ringgold and work in Chattanooga. I was intrigued to see that you used to write for the Times. I actually think I remember seeing your name in the paper back then.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Since I was the editor, I had a picture in the first edition and everything. We won an award that year from the AP. I was completely insufferable. lol (note that some of my detractors would say that being insufferable had nothing to do with the award. I was that way anyway. Fortunately, they are not united in their efforts.)

As for Ringgold, we had a girl on the staff from Ridgeland, and two others from LFO. They were all good friends. We thought we were truly hot stuff, b/c we got to stay late at the paper the night of the presidential election. We discovered that a newspaper office is as strange by night as it is by day, but one of the columnists took us to dinner at the Pickle Barrel, so it was all good.

Marci, rofl, I appreciate the "dragged" vs "drug". I should probably take a moment to mention that he was not on drugs, except possibly caffeine, which is still perfectly legal. Also, if I remember correctly, the guy in charge of the Teen Edition literally reached into the hall and pulled Jon in by his collar. Ah, the downside to being an expert. I thought you might enjoy this little discourse from slate.com on "literally" vs. "figuratively":  [URL=http://www.slate]http://www.slate.com/id/2129105/[/url].


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I wished my first book on the Kindle was better.

I just finished The Story of Edger Sawtelle. First 1/3 was great, but once Edger confronted his Uncle it went down hill quickly. I kept skimming pages hoping for SOMETHING to happen an when it did..meh. Such a great premise for a book but obviously the author lost his train of thought and never got it back.

Oprah can have her book back


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I wished my first book on the Kindle was better.
> 
> I just finished The Story of Edger Sawtelle. First 1/3 was great, but once Edger confronted his Uncle it went down hill quickly. I kept skimming pages hoping for SOMETHING to happen an when it did..meh. Such a great premise for a book but obviously the author lost his train of thought and never got it back.
> 
> Oprah can have her book back


Glad to see some one agrees with me. This is one book that if I had not paid HardCover price I would not have finished it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Glad to see some one agrees with me. This is one book that if I had not paid HardCover price I would not have finished it.


Thanks for the review. I really appreciate this particular part of our boards especially. I feel so guilty when I buy a book that I never finish. I have spent hours on here reading the reviews and making lists of what I do or do not want to purchase. 
thanks guys, 
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin, your hottie Jon is on CSpan right now....

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool!!!  I gotta go wrestle the remote away from somebody!


~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Cool!!! I gotta go wrestle the remote away from somebody!
> 
> ~robin


In case you missed it...
http://inside.c-spanarchives.org:8080/cspan/cspan.csp?command=dprogram&record=202171020

Betsy


----------

